# Pflanzen /Teicherde



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

Hallo........

Habe da mal eine Frage!!!

Wie gut ist Teicherde bringt die was oder hat Mann nur erger mit???????
Was gibt es für Alternativen zur Teicherde oder was ist besser für die Pflanzen?????

Gruß Bart........ :


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Bart,
wenn du die Teicherde vom Gartencenter meinst,besteht diese meist aus großen Anteilen Torf,das ist  sehr ungeeignet,außer du willst ein Moor nachbilden.
Als Pflanzsubstrat eigent sich am besten ein Lehmsandgemisch oder Mutterboden für Starkzehrer...
Auf garkeinen Fall normale Blumenerde,Humus,Rindenmulch oder Torf,dieses fängt meistens an zu faulen oder hat zuviele Nährstoffe,die Algen förmlich sprießen lassen....


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

*Lehmsandgemisch*

Hi.....

Wollte noch mal auf das Lehmsandgemisch eingehen bekommt Mann das schon fertig gemischt oder muß Mann sich die selber mischen ????
und wenn ja im welchen Verhältnis?????????

Gruß Bart......


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Bart,
das Lehm-Sandgemisch kann man vertig beim Baustoffhänler entweder als Verlegesand oder als Füllsand oder so ähnlich bekommen..musst mal nnchfragen...


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

Und der Verlegesand muß braun sein - der graue ist nix!


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

hallo susanne,


> Und der Verlegesand muß braun sein - der graue ist nix



.... würde ich nicht so pauschal sagen - grundsätzlich hast du recht wenn du sagst der lehmanteil in dem (braunen) rotbraunen ist höher.

nur - dieser rotbraune sand wird in vielen gebieten nicht vorgefunden und dementsprechend nicht abgebaut. z.b. in meiner direkten umgebung gibt es 5 kiesgruben und überall wird nur der graue abgebaut bzw. vorgefunden.

auch ist es sicher unzumutbar bei einem etwas größeren teich einige tonnen verlegesand aus dem baumarkt in tüten zu holen  

zumindest in meinem teich ist nur grauer sand und die pflanzen fühlen sich darin sehr wohl.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
die aussage von steev in bezug auf mutterboden würde ich auch gerne so nicht stehen lassen - grundsätzlich hat mutterboden wie auch teicherde in einem teich nichts verloren, da deren nährstoffgehalt aus dem teich sehr lange eine algenoase machen würde.
da steev die aussage in bezug auf starkzehrer verwendet hat, kann sie unter der premisse stehen bleiben, daß dies nur eine beimischung im direkten wurzelbereich sein soll wenn die pflanze in einem korb gepflantzt ist.

gruß jürgen

*** als diesbezügliche lektüre kann ich auch stefans sehr guten fachbeitrag empfehlen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,
genau,dass hast du richtig verstanden,
Mutterboden sollte man bloß bei Serosen oder __ Lotos....verwenden,und dann am Besten noch abdecken...

Mit deinen Körben die Aussage bin ich nicht zufrieden...  
Körbe sind meiner Meinung anch dir blödeste Erfindung,die es gibt....
1. Sie brechen total schnell
2.sie sind sehr teuer...für den Euro oder was die kosten kriege ich schon nen 30cm Container
3. jeds Mal,wenn man sie bewegt,wird Erde ausgeschwemmt,und z.B. Seerosen durchbrechen den Korb einfach und schlagen sich ins Freie durch,wo sie sich fast unbehalten ausbreiten können...


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

Die Bedenken gegenüber Körben hat Werner Wallner aufgebracht, meines Erachtens völlig zu recht. Wozu sollen Körbe gut sein, wenn doch nichts durch die Wandung dringen soll – weder Wurzeln noch Nährstoffe ? Selbst für das Wasser sind die durchbrochenen Körbe nicht erforderlich.

Allerdings gelten diese Bedenken nur dann, wenn die Pflanzen in nährstoffreiches Substrat gesetzt werden. Dann sind in der Tat geschlossene Töpfe angebracht. Anders, wenn die Pflanzen in völlig nährstoffloses Substrat (Kies) gesetzt werden sollen: In diesem Falle halte ich die durchlässigen Körbe für angebracht. Ich wüsste allerdings keine Situation, in der man Seerosen in Kies setzen sollte. Selbst in einem Koiteich ist es wohl nicht schädlich, ihnen mit Depotdünger vermischtes Substrat, durch eine lehmige Deckschicht abgedeckt, in einem geschlossenen Kübel zu gönnen. 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

Hallo.........

Danke für die vielen Antworten.........

Gruß Bart.....


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,
ich hab mich seit dem Anfang meines Pflanzenzüchtens gefragt,warum man die Körbe nehmen muss....
Mir hatte man zwar immer gesagt,im Wasser brauchen die Wurzeln Luft usw..aber geglaubt habe ich das nie,....
Außerdem war ich erst 8Jahre,als ich damit anfing,und konnte mir die garnicht kaufen,da ich noch nicht sehr viel Geld besaß.....so habe ich eigentlich von Anfang an Plasticktöpfe genutzt..
Meine erste Seerose habe ich damals auch in einen Korb mit Kies gesetzt...
Sie hat sich so mit ihren Wurzeln im restlichen Teich festgeschlungen,dass man sie kaum noch rausbekam...
Jetzt nehme ich für meine Tropischen 18cm Ecktöpfe...

Hallo Bart,
gern geholfen!!!


----------

